# Has the law really changed in the Netherlands?



## Bretch (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I'm read on a couple of sites that its now legal (like france or belgium) but things have meant to have changed. I've been to a tourist office where they said strickly no overnight staying/camping of any kind is allowed, or a fine (maybe €90), but this in The Haag which the new law doesn't apply in, these are the sites i've found:-

http://www.camperpunt.nl/camperplaatsen_2008.htm

and on here is a spreadsheet with the area's, it's in dutch though
http://camperplaatsen.startkabel.nl/

Anyway, if anyone knows anything else will be pleased to hear

Cheers
brett


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Are you refering to wildcamping Brett?

stew


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am with you Stew on the original post by Brett - I cannot understand the question, if there is one, or is it a statement of what is/has/was legal or not or when or even if. Or where or by whom?

In fact it is a bit double-Dutch!

However, I do need to know because we are going that way later in the summer and don't want to get caught out.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

It makes a change to see a country called by its correct name Netherlands and not Holland as many people say. Holland is a region in the western part of the Netherlands. I'm sure Gerhard will put me right if I've got it wrong.

It appears there are offical aires in the Netherlands, this is a thread from the Out & About Forum. http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=12051&start=1

Don


----------



## Bretch (May 1, 2005)

Hi, sorry if I was not clear, the main question is 'has the law changed?' because if it has, all people I've spoke to don'tknow about it.

Yes, I am referring to wild camping - for example sleeping in a small van outside of big towns, where there are no parking restriction signs of an kind. 

Hope that clearer
Cheers


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bretch,

yes, the law has changed. However the practical consequences are limited: 

The "Wet op de openluchtrecreatie" ("Outdoor recreation act") which so far banned all motorhome overnight stopovers outside of dedicated sites nationwide, is abolished since 1st January 2008. I could give you first hand information, but only in Dutch.

However, now as the nationwide ban is gone, it is up to the local councils to decide whether, where, and how long motorhomes may stay on their territory. The result is that most of these councils which have already in the past been motorhome-friendly, as much as the old law allowed them at least, now have extended their hospitality, while most councils in the main tourist areas, especially along the coast, seem to have given in to the pressure of local camp site owners and established a general ban. 

So, Netherlands have become a patchwork regarding MH stopovers. If you need any information about specific towns, and can't read the Dutch information you have linked, just ask me.

@ Don Madge:
You are totally right. However, it is not as bad as saying "England" and meaning "UK". Even the locals cheer "Hup, Holland, Hup" to their national soccer team.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello Gerhard,
i have noticed that over the last few years camping sites in The Netherlands have got very expensive.I had to pay E27.00,last year at a site near Gorinchem,just van 2 persons and the dog for one night.
Have you used the Natuurkampeerterreinen sites? I have been told they are very good, we only need water and toilet emptying facilitys,
Will be going over in late may to do classic motorcycle races at Tubergen,Boekel,Wemeldinge,and the (ZZ races)T Zand - Zeerijp with the HMV club.I notice from site map that Natuurkamp sites are all over the Netherlands so would be ideal.
All the best.
Pete.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We have used the Naturkamp sites (or back to Nature sites) There was a really good one near to Appledorn cost about 7 euros and there were basic showers, toilets, chemical point and water. I'm not sure if there is a brochure for them but they are certainly good value.

Sonja


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete!



pursangmk2 said:


> Have you used the Natuurkampeerterreinen sites? I have been told they are very good, we only need water and toilet emptying facilitys,


No, I have not used them yet. But I have passed by a few. They are ideal for people looking for tranquility. Facilities are usually basic, but clean. They do not allow more than 30 units per hectare, and not more than 90 units in total. So pitches are spacious. Some pitches are reserved for cyclists and hikers. Stay time is limited to 28 nights.

To be able to use them you need to buy their membership card, the _Naturkampeerkaart_, which will come together with "The Green Book", _Het Groene Boekje_, a brochure containing a list of all sites. You can order it via their website, buy it at all shops of the Dutch automobile club ANWB, or from the site manager of any Natuurkampeerterreinen site.

Just be aware that you may only _drive_ on the sites upon arrival and departure, so if you need to refill water or dump then in most cases you will need to carry it using portable containers.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Has the law changed - and is it safe anyway?*

Hi, 
Dropping in on this most interesting thread - we have been to Holland many times - a few years ago now - but never in a camper van.

In June we hope to visit friends in Amstelveen, and also in Apeldoorn, and would normally go for Aires.

We live in France and have never been in the U.K. in a camper van either, I may say, and our first thought is " How safe is it?"

When visiting Amsterdam in the past, you really could not leave anything visible in your car, had to leave the glovebox open to show that it was empty etc. How does this work with a camper van which clearly has no end of goodies hidden in its cupboards, enough to have every passing tea-leaf drooling. . .

Campsites and proper Aires apart, is it really OK just to park in the street? We might well have some sort of alarm system, but don't have central locking as you would on a modern car . . .

All contributions gratefully received!

Helen


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Has the law changed - and is it safe anyway?*



hmh said:


> . . We live in France and have never been in the U.K. in a camper van either, I may say, and our first thought is " How safe is it?"
> Helen


Helen,
I'm sure that Holland is no worse than France - and UK is no worse than any other place you park your motorhome . . its just a matter of common sense and making sure the curtains/blinds are drawn and doors/windows locked.

As the general advice for France [indeed for any country] don't stay over night on service centres or Aires on motorways - always choose a small village as [generally speaking] they are much safer.
UK does not have the 'Aires' facility and relys on people using campsites . . thats why so many of us 'invade' France & the continent where the forward thinking local authorities provide them - and where we prefer to go !


----------



## Dogwalker (Mar 14, 2007)

*Other sites for the Netherlands*

Can I add the following

http://www.vekabo.nl/ 
http://www.eceat.nl/start.htm

We have just returned from a few weeks in the Netherlands and found campsites expensive particularly on the coast of Zeeland. I have put some of our stops into the database and there are more to follow.


----------



## 120164 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Has the law changed - and is it safe anyway?*



hmh said:


> We live in France and have never been in the U.K. in a camper van either, I may say, and our first thought is " How safe is it?"
> 
> ...
> 
> Campsites and proper Aires apart, is it really OK just to park in the street? We might well have some sort of alarm system, but don't have central locking as you would on a modern car . . .


ive often wondered the same and indeed if people have had problems. so i created a poll:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-65602-0.html


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Has the law changed - and is it safe anyway?*

Hi!



vicdicdoc said:


> I'm sure that Holland is no worse than France


Holland in general is certainly no worse than France (regarding security). Amsterdam however is!

I live only about 25 km south of Amsterdam, and I would only park my car in Amsterdam at road side with all valuables taken out, boot uncovered and glovebox open. Preferrably, we leave the car at home and use the (very efficient) public transport system.

Parking a motorhome, a definite no-no!

There are 3 camp sites around Amsterdam, best would be to check in on one of them and use, as said, public transport. (Not by bike. Firstly, bicycles are considered as "common property" in Amsterdam and secondly, Dutch cyclists ("fietsers") interpret the Highway Code in a very, well, "creative" way. :wink: )

Amstelveen is too close to Amsterdam to be safe. Apeldoorn, however, should not be an issue. But I do not know any aires there.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Has the law changed in Holland - and is it safe anyway?*

Thanks for all those helpful remarks.

I was thinking more along the lines of Gerhard - not so much where you park overnight, as when you are driving in the daytime. Sounds like Amsterdam hasn't changed!

We are visiting two sets of friends in Amstelveen, one of whom is disabled, but the other pair would have local knowledge as regards parking up and getting around to where they live.

We visited Leiden about 25 years ago, and went in terror of tall golden-haired girl cyclists in greatcoats (it was November) running us down on the pavements.

Helen


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_and went in terror of *tall golden-haired girl *cyclists in greatcoats (it was November) running us down on the pavements. _

I wouldn't mind that too much!!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Has the law changed in Holland - and is it safe anyway?*

Hi Helen!



hmh said:


> We are visiting two sets of friends in Amstelveen, one of whom is disabled, but the other pair would have local knowledge as regards parking up and getting around to where they live.


If they know their neighbourhood, then probably you can rely on their advice.



hmh said:


> We visited Leiden about 25 years ago, and went in terror of tall golden-haired girl cyclists in greatcoats (it was November) running us down on the pavements.


Has not changed much. Except that the tall, golden-haired girls nowadays ride bikes with at least a 7-speed gear hub and are considerably faster than in the past. :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

We are in the Netherlands now on the island of Texel. All the campsites are full and it's raining today so we may leave and head elswhere. We are at a small boat harbor called Wadden Haven, using their free wifi. Now last night some other campers who are in a small van said they stayed here over night in the parking lot, no problem. But everyone we have asked in the country so far has told us it's not allowed and there are fines of 130 euros. So last night, all the camp sites are full even the mini sites, we hid out in the parking lot of a car dealership. Now it would really help us if we could know the rules. Can we spend the night in a parking lot or not? At some of them the ones by the beach mainly there is a sign saying it is not permitted to occupy a motor vehicle between the hours of 12 and 7 am, but there is no sign here.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

It seems the further east and south you travel the more relaxed it all becomes (except Slovenia)


----------

